# We went and done.



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Look what hopped up on my trailer, tied itself down and said I'm coming with you. 2015 MF6615


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

CowboyRam said:


> Look what hopped up on my trailer, tied itself down and said I'm coming with you. 2015 MF6615
> View attachment 91408


Looking good!!!


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Sure looks nice!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice Cowboy. I hope it serves you well!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks good! I think that tractor is an evolution of the Agco RT135 my brother has, and as far as I am concerned it would be a better tractor than an MXM CaseIH.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> Looks good! I think that tractor is an evolution of the Agco RT135 my brother has, and as far as I am concerned it would be a better tractor than an MXM CaseIH.


With all I read about the MXM I was afraid to buy it. Besides the dealer that has it would not return phone calls; she was supposed to send me some pictures once I did get ahold of her. I have yet to receive the MXM pictures. I had one dealer that never did call back. We got an ok deal on the Massey, but it was still a little over priced, but everything seems to be.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

CowboyRam said:


> With all I read about the MXM I was afraid to buy it. Besides the dealer that has it would not return phone calls; she was supposed to send me some pictures once I did get ahold of her. I have yet to receive the MXM pictures. I had one dealer that never did call back. We got an ok deal on the Massey, but it was still a little over priced, but everything seems to be.


If you think about it in the long run if you do regular maintenance this thing will last for a real long time.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Markpnw said:


> If you think about it in the long run if you do regular maintenance this thing will last for a real long time.


Yes it should; dad ran the 1135 for almost 16 years. It was pretty cheap horsepower; he only paid 7100 for it in 2006. There are a few cosmetic things we may try to fix; there is a dent on the front of the hood; they must of had something heavy fall on it. That is if we ever get around to fixing it. Our first task is to put a quick connect mount on our hay spear.


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

Congratulations. I think you will really like the grit of the 4.9 even though it is a 4 cylinder. The dyna 4 is awesome too.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

haysprout said:


> Congratulations. I think you will really like the grit of the 4.9 even though it is a 4 cylinder. The dyna 4 is awesome too.


I hope so. So far all I got to do was drive it round the drive a couple of times. Once I get the hay spear on it I will have to teach dad how to run it. That might be interesting, he's not used to all this electronic stuff. I did finally figure out how to turn the lights on; last night I had to unload it in the dark, good thing for the yard light. At least I could see a little bit.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I figured one of the benefits of a used tractor was less electronics/ technology. Less to break and more a guy can fix himself if it does. I have to admit that technology surpassed me some time ago, but with that being said I would be concerned about being able to find somebody to diagnose this one if it breaks. Maybe one of the bigger dealerships knows something about the self loading/ tieing technology.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've only been in one of those series tractors before but if I remember correctly they have a pretty slick setup on the loader joystick for being able to shuttle / change gears without taking hand off the wheel or joystick.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> I've only been in one of those series tractors before but if I remember correctly they have a pretty slick setup on the loader joystick for being able to shuttle / change gears without taking hand off the wheel or joystick.


Yes it does. I only played with it a little this morning; it is pretty cool. That might be really nice when loading bales. All this electronics is going take a bit of getting used to. I'm used to everything being mechanical. The big trick may be teaching dad how to run this thing. I ordered a euro quick connect weld on plate for my spear, and cut off the old mounts off. Still a bit of grinding to do; there would not be so much grinding if I was better with the torch.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Funny you should say that about the torch. I've been watching videos about cutting and welding with them. And it seems 90% of people are capable of using it but only a small percentage of people can use it to its full potential. Some guys can cut steel so well it looks cut with a saw. I had no idea so much was involved in it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Aaroncboo said:


> Funny you should say that about the torch. I've been watching videos about cutting and welding with them. And it seems 90% of people are capable of using it but only a small percentage of people can use it to its full potential. Some guys can cut steel so well it looks cut with a saw. I had no idea so much was involved in it.


It is a skill for sure. It is a good thing I don't have to make a living from my cutting skills with a torch, or welding for that matter. Like anything the more you do it the better you get. I just don't do it enough to get good at it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

An old pipe fitter taught me to cut with torches. Fred had worked all over in power plants and pulp mills. Sat me down and before ever thinking about cutting any thing made me examine and clean the torch tip until it was perfect. If its not perfect we stop and clean it. Should never have to use grinder more than a quick touch up was his rule and will never make a clean cut with a dirty tip.

He would be a bit disappointed with me as the slotted propane tips drive you insane trying to keep perfect when hacking through rusty vehicle and machinery repairs but when I have to do nice work I still use the set of tip cleaners he gave me, jeez well 25 years ago.



Aaroncboo said:


> Funny you should say that about the torch. I've been watching videos about cutting and welding with them. And it seems 90% of people are capable of using it but only a small percentage of people can use it to its full potential. Some guys can cut steel so well it looks cut with a saw. I had no idea so much was involved in it.


----------

